# Покупка Mengascini



## vova (19 Июл 2014)

Заказал значит я инструмент у фабрики Mengascini себе баянчик, все устроило, главное цена! всем советую кстати сделали приличную скидку в 30%, спросил почему, ответили что заинтересованы в распостранении инструментов в россии, и если на прямую у них заказывать, то скидку предоставляют обязательно. Это что касается плюсов раз.
Минус же в том,что инструмент отправили через UPS, международная служба доставки, думал заплачу за доставку и все, ага фиг, не ознакомившись с их тарифами за растаможку, звонят и говорят, за растаможку инструмента будьте добры оплатить около 1000 евро. ( инструмент выходил в 4000) Получается товар свыше 1000 евро оплачивается 30% с превышения этой суммы. ( т.е. превышение составляет 3000. соответственно 30% выходит 1000) или говорят инструмент отправят обратно со всеми расходами фабрики изготовителя со всеми удержками ( естественно за инструмент мною уже оплачен), плюс ко всему кучу документов требуют как с меня так и с фабрики (чеки, квитанции, обьяснения, инвойсы ит.д.) В итоге инструмент уже месяц на таможне. Фабрика конечно всячески извиняется, помогает с докум.в растаможивании. И вопрос форумчанам. КАКИЕ есть альтернативные способы доставки без растаможки до России?


----------



## zet10 (19 Июл 2014)

*vova*,
Вы наивный,чукотский парень!
Скидка у итальянцев(это так на секундочку) для таких ребят как Вы составляет 50% от прайс листа( который составляется специально для таких ребят как Вы)
С удачной покупкой))...


----------



## vev (19 Июл 2014)

*vova*,
Лучше каждому заниматься своим делом: одним играть, а другим возить. В каждом деле есть свои подводные камни и совершенно необязательно на них наступать. Лучше было бы оценить кто именно привезет баян дешевле ( цена в России) ну и везти ими. И затраты и геморой были бы минимизированы. 
Сам занимаюсь внешнеторговой деятельностью, но инструмент бы сам не повез.


----------



## vova (19 Июл 2014)

Zet, Спасибо! про скидку, я написал ее причину по их словам, я ж не особенный чтоб мне ее предоставлять?

Vev, Про подводные камни, естественно если б знал,то поступил бы по другому.


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Июл 2014)

*vova*,
надо было посоветоваться хотя бы на этом форуме. А вы скидку увидели, и глаза загорелись. Надо было самому ехать. За 1000 евро и отдохнули бы, макарон итальянских с пиццей поели и вина хорошего и недорогого ну и инструмент бы привезли. Ну или договариваться с профессионалами договариваться, которые постоянно возят. Не буду пальцем показывать


----------



## vova (20 Июл 2014)

дак вот, и я о том же думал, в следующий раз так и сделаю :cray:


----------

